# Betfair has opened a book on the value of Bitcoin at end of 2018



## Brendan Burgess (4 Jan 2018)

https://www.betfair.com/exchange/plus/financial-bets/market/1.138594374


----------



## TheBigShort (4 Jan 2018)

I thought I would have seen some of your stake up there by now?


----------

